# HELP everything is a word document...



## steveboy109 (Sep 16, 2008)

I run on a windows me millenium edition..now i keep getting this "open with" box coming up when i try to open stuff even firefox doesn't work...ever since i went to word then opened word with word in the open with thing..all my programs on the startup menu are word documents and if i click them an error comes up...

This file could not be found
Try one or more of the following
*check the spelling of the name of the document
*Try a different file name
(C:/program)

Then another error message comes up

The document name or path is not valid
Try one or more of the following
*check the path to make sure it was typed correctly
*On the file menu,click open.Search for the file using this dialog box.
(Files/Windows)

then another message comes up

This file could not be found
Try one or more of the following
*check the spelling of the name of the document
*Try a different file name
(Media)

Then another error message comes up

The document name or path is not valid
Try one or more of the following
*check the path to make sure it was typed correctly
*On the file menu,click open.Search for the file using this dialog box.
(Player/WMPLAYER.EXE)

Everything is a word document excluding internet explorer i can't even use system restore without the error messages coming up i'd appreciate any help =/~


----------



## ACTER80 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello...
You said you are trying to open "stuff".
Can you give me something specific ? For example,I am trying to open Microsoft Word and a pop-up window appears saying "Open With".The box contains files and drivers.
I will guess you are trying to open a file.You must of made a selection from the box and selected "Word Document".Once you made the selection,any driver or file you try opening will have the Word Document icon in the middle.
If it is possible,give me an example (nothing personal) of what you are trying to open.
I hope others reading this thread will help.
Thanks.
ACTER80.


----------



## steveboy109 (Sep 16, 2008)

EXACTLY well what i mean by stuff is anything i try to open ex: firefox or system restore...microsoft word comes up with an error I need this fixed and don't know how to undo it =/


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

When you open a file with "Open with.." the file extension gets registered to the application you choose; that will be the default program from then on, unless you de-click the little mark on the bottom that says: "Always open this etc." What happened is that you registered the .EXE extension for always opening with Word. You can change that by going to Folder Options - File Types. Look for the EXE extension, click on it and then click Delete; that should do the job. You will be able to see what you did if, before you delete it, click on Change; then you get that selection window again.


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

Ah, and if after that you still have problems, download TweakUI from the Microsoft website, extract it on another computer (it is an EXE), copy the files to your hard disk, click on the INF file. It will be installed and incorporated in the control panel. Go there, click on Repair and restore the connections.


----------

